# Kernel configuration on livecd

## danilo2

Hi!

Is it possible to copy somehow kernel configuration (fro genkernel) from livecd (or installation cd)?

When I run gentoo from installation cd - all hardware configuration is checked and is saved I think to a file. 

While installing new system this file is located here: /proc/config.gz, but I want to access it without starting installation of gentoo.

The main problem is, that after updating to new kernel, I got some thinks not working properly (bluetooth, sound). Livecd is discovering these thinks good, so I want to copy these kernel settings from there. 

I'm using genkernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

danilo2,

The liveCD kernel is built with genkernel too.  You can get the configuration out of /proc/config.gz.

Decompress it and put it in /usr/src/linux/.config then run make oldconfig, in cause you have a different kernel version.

Now you need to run genkernel with the option that tells it to use your own .config, not the one it defauts to.

----------

## danilo2

Oh I've forgotten to write the most important think :/ I wanted to do exactly as you told me NeddySeagoon, but after booting from liveCD in the /proc folder there is no config.gz file. The main problem is - how can i get this file. (This file appears I think in one of installation steps, but i'm not sure in which of them)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

danilo2,

What is the file name of the ISO you have with no /proc/config.gz ?

Thats a bug as one of the installation guides instructs you to copy that file.

For a lean mean kernel, you could follow the guide at kernel-seeds.org

----------

